

Double-checking Dawkins - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2007/12/double-checking-dawkins.html

======
jey
a) It's hilarious that Dawkins didn't just make that up, and bothered to make
it factually accurate.

b) It's doubly-hilarious that you checked! :-)

